# Ps2 circuit board



## Bulletz (Apr 17, 2008)

I have a ps2 circuit/mother board. Any ideas on what I can do with it?


----------



## pandead (Mar 15, 2009)

slim or fat? has it been shorted? do you have all the components?


----------



## Bulletz (Apr 17, 2008)

Fat. I have most the parts. I just basically took my ps2 apart.


----------



## name is guy (Feb 12, 2009)

that thing is useless better off taking apart a xbox ,at least you get a hard drive. why would you take one of those apart ,it's ps2 i love that system and all it's bad *** games. better off putting it back together or smash it up with a hammer and throw it in the air like glitter.


----------

